# Any career counselors on here?



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

im currently in college and very confused with what i want to do...Id like to talk to someone and get some guidance.

Right now im in my junior year for a Health and Physical Education degree but the teaching sector is terrible and im very nervous ill never get a job, and if i do it wil be a while down the road. Ive been looking into x-ray tech, radiology, sonography, physical therapy assistant nursing, and sales....


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

My wife is an Xray tech. She picked up a 2 yr degree and walked into a $24 an hour job right out of school. You have tons oportunity to branch off the basic Rad Tech degree. You can go MRI, CT, Nuc Med, etc etc etc. You gotta be willing to move if you want a job right out off school. Sometimes you can get lucky and find something local. People are always going to be breaking bones and getting hurt. Pretty safe career. The wild card with it , as with everything in America now is HOW MUCH MORE DAMAGE the socialist is going to do before we can get him out of office. Everything in the surrounding hospitals are kind of on hold until they see where things are going with OBAMACARE. 
Folks that I know that have went into nursing don't like the extreme patient "contact" that nursing requires. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Two year welding degree at your local tech school..getter' done


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Nuclear med and x ray are suppose to be hard to find jobs in now. Sonography is interresting if your comfortable handling alot of testicals and can handle the schooling. My sister is in school for it now and has alot of homework and comical. But she enjoys the work alot and everyone thinks she great. Im going to go onto mri I believe.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks for the responses guys, keep the coming....im not a fan of testicals lol....so i guess sonography is off the list


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

If you are intersted in MRI. Talk to STRAUBAM. He is a AT memeber and an MRI tech. I am sure he could give you good information on the career field.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

scottprice said:


> thanks for the responses guys, keep the coming....im not a fan of testicals lol....so i guess sonography is off the list


ya i dont have the stomach for it. the stories my sister and aunt tell me are so gross. To much hands on work with that area, but pay is pretty good and there are jobs. I just sat with her when she was doing work and started learning what everything is and whats what. Pretty interresting stuff.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Become a politician.

Good pay.
Good benefits.
No physical work.
No accountability.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

zap said:


> Become a politician.
> 
> Good pay.
> Good benefits.
> ...


 now that is funny. I don't care who ya are. LOL


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

scottprice said:


> thanks for the responses guys, keep the coming....im not a fan of testicals lol....so i guess sonography is off the list


If a hairy set grosses you out, you should probably stay away from anything in medicine or healthcare, cause I'm pretty sure that ranks low on a long list of things you rather not see.


----------



## CDay (Aug 25, 2006)

Currently and into the near future the job demands are going to be those of skill, such as plumbing, HVAC, electrcity, welders, etc. Too many young people going to college getting degrees in hope of landing a white collar job where they don't have to earn their living getting sweaty and dirty.
Another career path just starting and will get bigger in the future is water chemsitry and understanding water quality and treatment. The demand for clean water is growing everyday, and everything living thing needs it.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

I've been teaching for 12 years and I have to tell ya, it's not fun right now. Haven't had a raise in 4 years, but i have a job. Jobs are far and few between.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

I am a physical education teacher and coach. Got my degree in 97 and have been teaching and coaching ever since. My plan is too never teach again after the school year ends in May. Not so much because of kids but mostly parents. Parents are the toughest thing to deal with in education and most specifically coaching. The stress level just is not worth it anymore. I too have had my salary froze for 4 years while insurance has shot through the roof. People who think that teaching/coaching is a 9 month job have no sense of reality. We have summer workouts for 8 weeks in the summer, play in a summer league and several tournaments, and are always doing something that involves the community over the summer months. Most of the school year, I don't get home til after 6:30 and on game nights it is sometimes midnight. Then do stats on game nites and scouting reports, then prepare for classes. 

I sure wish I would have choose another profession. Something in wildlife and fisheries.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Id find something different before you waste anymore time or money on a teaching degree. I graduated in 09 with a degree in Phys Ed and History, and couldnt find anything except crappy jobs, last fall I went back to school for a welding program, and got a good job before I even finished my program. As a teacher you make crap money, work alot of hours, get crapped on by the public and have to spend tons of money on school to get a crappy raise, for the hours you work you can make way more money doing just about anything else. Notice the crap theme, lol, seriously though man, I wish I woulda done something different the first time I was in college.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

My wife went to school for radiaton therapy prior to becoming a medical dosemitrist. I'm software developer by trade - engineer by education. We have recently unlisted our phone number due the the number of professional recruiters calling. Both fields are strong and have remained strong even in this economy. 3 years ago I took a director position in the tech field and I'll say that the talent pool for qualified tech people is very shallow in many parts of the county.

Good luck with whatever you choose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow ben (Mar 15, 2012)

CDay said:


> Currently and into the near future the job demands are going to be those of skill, such as plumbing, HVAC, electrcity, welders, etc. Too many young people going to college getting degrees in hope of landing a white collar job where they don't have to earn their living getting sweaty and dirty.
> Another career path just starting and will get bigger in the future is water chemsitry and understanding water quality and treatment. The demand for clean water is growing everyday, and everything living thing needs it.


Bingo. I am a welding engineer and we have a very tough time finding good skilled welders right now. The younger people aren't interested in skilled trades or working with their hands/ getting dirty anymore. For those willing there in going to great career potential in the next 10+ years.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Agriculture....

http://articles.economictimes.india...3110_1_jim-rogers-rogers-holdings-commodities

Young kids don't want get into it. As people are realizing the gmo is toxic and is killing them we are going to return to tradional farming that is more labor intensive. Plus the world is growing and farm land is being built on.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

zap said:


> Become a politician.
> 
> Good pay.
> Good benefits.
> ...


Not funny at all...... it's the truth.


----------



## gator89 (Jul 8, 2008)

GIS(geographic informational systems) is a growing field with excellent job opportunities from private surveying, oil and gas companies, pipeline companies to lots of government agencies. It involves mapping land and using computers plus statistics to find lots of information. I was in it for a year but me and ARCGIS(computer software) didn't mix too well. If you are any good in CAD you can pick up ARC pretty easily.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

gator89 said:


> GIS(geographic informational systems) is a growing field with excellent job opportunities from private surveying, oil and gas companies, pipeline companies to lots of government agencies. It involves mapping land and using computers plus statistics to find lots of information. I was in it for a year but me and ARCGIS(computer software) didn't mix too well. If you are any good in CAD you can pick up ARC pretty easily.


i used CAD for 4 straight year when i was taking architecture classes....i may have to look into GIS!!!


----------



## EZ Land (Apr 24, 2012)

I understand exactly where you're coming from. I had zero career counseling in college, and it took me a while to get going. I wanted to be a physical therapist, but ended up with a health care administration degree. I took a menial job making next to nothing. I now do not do anything in the health care field, but the population is only getting larger and older. I happen to believe that the health care field is going to grow. If you can find a field within healthcare that you enjoy, you can certainly have a nice career ahead. I suggest that you definitely finish your degree, no matter your major. If anything, a degree counts and shows a potential employer that you have the drive, self discipline and the capability to finish what you've started. You can always get a certification or advanced training in another field. I own my own business and have found that my degree has helped. Although, a vocation, such as welding, or mechanics is often more important. I've had to teach myself diesel mechanics in order to save $1000's on repairs to my equipment. I've also found that my body doesn't bounce back like it did when I was 25. I don't want to be 50 with a body of an 85 yr old. Of course, I have football to thank for some of that. Bottom line is don't be afraid to ask, as you are here, and find something to enjoy doing; if you can make a decent living doing something you enjoy everyday, then very rarely will you feel lile you are "working".


----------



## GlobalMTP (May 6, 2012)

Life is has three phases. Learning, earning, and returning.

Take some serious time and THINK about how you want to live this one life you have. Money is nice but lifestyle counts more than money in my opinion, but there should be a happy medium. I currently work in NYC and make what most would consider "good money." The money is great but I have to work all the time to have it. I work weekends, holidays, etc, and never have time to hunt or do anything else I like to do. I'm considering a pay cut to take a job in Wyoming so that I can live where I want and have the lifestyle that ultimately makes me happy. Less money there but it also takes less to live and I can hunt, fish, snowmobile, canoe, mountainbike, hike, camp, own a gun without feeling like a criminal, etc... Where I'm at in life, these things are more important than just making money.


----------



## Dmarlatt (Feb 6, 2012)

Stay with teacing or come join policing once your in it is and amazing job and in a way you do teach


----------



## gator89 (Jul 8, 2008)

scottprice said:


> i used CAD for 4 straight year when i was taking architecture classes....i may have to look into GIS!!!


If you like CAD you'll love GIS. It's a perfect combination of office work and being outside. Plus you can make really cool maps of any property you hunt from topo, tree cover, you name it you can make it. My main problem was my prof was from china and I could only make out every few words he said. The main reason I left GIS was because I found oil and gas law so now I'm getting ready for law school. All in all it's worth a look for sure. Not sure where you are at school but look at schools with good forestry/ag programs they seem to have the best GIS programs. I was at SFASU in Nacogdoches, TX.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Im interested in police....hows the field?


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

redruff said:


> Two year welding degree at your local tech school..getter' done


I think Redruff is on to something. Welders here make a ton of money. Its Mon-frid work and very low stress compared to teaching or medicine. Trades are nothing to scoff at.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

zap said:


> Become a politician.
> 
> Good pay.
> Good benefits.
> ...


I agree, but in order to be successful, you may have to do away with any integrity you might possess and become as self serving as possible.


----------



## BTP (Dec 16, 2010)

You should be looking at doing internships for your options, it's a great way to learn if something could be a fit. 

You also need to think about what suits you. My degree was in industrial management. I started out as a shift super and worked my way to production manager.....and hated it. I got into industrial sales and it fit. I have been in pharma and now med sales for 8 years and I love it. I just can't stand being in one place all day. Now I cover 2 states so you better like the car....


----------



## Salbo1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Pharmacist, job security and very good pay. Stay away from the Public sector and stick to the private sector.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

SALES is where it is at. I left my job in construction and took a job in sales and tripled my annual incom in back to back years. I made 6 years worth of construction wages in 2. Saved a bunch of money and left sales and opened my own business and have not looked back. Everyone I know that has top sales skills is NOT hurting for cash. It takes a certain breed to not hear no....but sales is where high salaries with a lot of free time meet!!!!


----------



## Firefighter 540 (Aug 19, 2010)

You also may want to look into a Safety degree, there will always be a need for safety specialists, and the pay is beyond AMAZING! It's not all that hard to deal with either, you get a fatality rarely but it happens, and if your one us who "wants to make a difference every day" it's a great career choice. We try to keep people as safe as we can, and abide by OSHA rules and such. Pm me if you'd like some advice!


----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

Safety first - transistion into HS&E, obtain specific certification in either OSHA, IOSH or NEBOSH. Then go to rigzone.com and appy for international employment with 42/42 day rotation - Safety pays


----------

